# (2)MTX THUNDER 7500 12"



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

i was wonderin if any of you guys could help me pick out a pretty good amp to power my 2 mtx thunder 7500 12".....its dual 4ohm..but i will be briding it down and its recommended watts rms is :400watts and its peak power is:800 watts...

so if anyone can help wit sum specs of a good amp..thanxx


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Since you've already got the subs, i'm not gonna start telling you where you went wrong...

so, i'll just post some amps I think is good, what is your budget btw?










HiFonics Brutus BX1500D
http://www.cardomain.com/item/HIFBX1500D


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

well sumthing affordable..and sumthin good enough to push the sub's..by the way are the mtx 7500 subs good>?? ur opinions??


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Dec 19 2005, 01:01 PM~4437002
> *well sumthing affordable..and sumthin good enough to push the sub's..by the way are the mtx 7500 subs good>?? ur opinions??
> *


I wouldnt run em... but I guess there ok for everyday use... there alright..

for an amp... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/HIFONICS-BX1500D-Class...1QQcmdZViewItem

Not really sure what else you can run..
I know that amp is well worth it tho..


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

wat kind of subs would u rather recommend? comparing it to the mtx's??..got any ideass?


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Dec 19 2005, 07:40 PM~4439827
> *wat kind of subs would u rather recommend? comparing it to the mtx's??..got any ideass?
> *


first thing that came to mind was rockford fosgate... there like JL... ok subs, but high priced...

I'm not really sure what you should go with, check out whats in your price range...


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

but do u think that hifonics amp will really push it...the subs are dual 4ohm..and so u think i can bridge it down to be runnin on 2 ohms each sub? how many wattage u think will go for each sub rms?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

First off, stay away from MTX, their cones crack easily, trust me on this. :roflmao:

What kind of price range are we working with, and or are you open to used subs?


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

thanx for tha info bout the mtx's cones cracking,..well i guess i can be open to used subs, if theyre in good condition..but other then mTX. wat do u guys think can compare to that?...cuz i can got 2 of those MTX;'S for about 270 buckss..? so if u guys have any ideas..wit other brands and models plz let me knowww..i jus wanna get me a good decent sub


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 20 2005, 03:53 AM~4442169
> *First off, stay away from MTX, their cones crack easily, trust me on this. :roflmao:
> 
> What kind of price range are we working with, and or are you open to used subs?
> *


I wanted to stay away from that, since hes already got em....


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

ok , well how about 2 jl audios w3??..or how abouttt...hmm lets think here..wat other brand is pretty good..are audiobahns anygood??..are they all just talk about the wattage in RMS?


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Dec 20 2005, 12:38 PM~4444358
> *ok , well how about 2 jl audios w3??..or how abouttt...hmm lets think here..wat other brand is pretty good..are audiobahns anygood??..are they all just talk about the wattage in RMS?
> *


No, and no..


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

well..help me out here thenn??????????????????????


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

http://www.treoonline.com
http://www.reaudio.com


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

how much for 2 12" re "se" subss???? or when can i get them for a pretty good price


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Dec 20 2005, 05:32 PM~4446491
> *how much for 2 12" re "se" subss???? or when can i get them for a pretty good price
> *


Not sure, from what i;ve ben told, they take a while to get shipped, a friend of mine sent his xxx out to get reconed in augest, still isnt back...


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Here, dont fuck around, get a pair of these in a 12"











DMX 12 STAGE2
12 inch Subwoofer :: *2500 Watt RMS / 5000 Watt Max*
Basket: Heavy Powder Coated Cast Alum. Basket.
Magnet: Double Stack 200oz Ferrite Magnet. 
Motor: Chrome Plating On Both Top and Bottom Plates. 
Cooling: Custom Design Hyper Ventilation Design On 30mm Thick Top Plate. 
*Re-Cone: Custom Design Re-Movable Gaskets.* 
Cone: Custom Design Light Weight, Thick Woven Carbon Fiber Cone. 
Surround: Custom Design 1" Tall Foam Surround. 
Spider: Custom Design Double Laminated Spider With Woven Tinsel Leads. 
*Voice Coil: Custom Design 3"-Quad 1 Ohm Alum. Wire On Thick Black Alum. Former.* 
Dust Cap: Custom Design Light Weight, Thick Woven Carbon Fiber Dust Cap.


This is what im going to suggest to anyone from now on..... cause if you can blow that, you're doing pretty damn well cause they're 2500 RMS. Ive personally put 4000 to the one I own without any problems, and have the trophies to prove its a loud godamn sub....lol Im sick of suggesting subs to people that wont listen. :angry: So this is going to be my standard reply now :biggrin:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

lol snoop, save it in your sig, or a link at least

how does the DMX sound?

i know you say its loud but what about sq?


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

where can i buy these subs at? like the RE or TREO or MASSIVE??? need help on that i really like those RE "se" 12" subsss


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Well i'll do my part on the DMX at least,

http://www.dynamixcaraudio.com/browseprodu...dio-DMX-12.HTML

Thats a great price for that.... And to your question cuttiebuddy, think of the DMX like a XXX, it can do SQ or SPL. But on the DMX, its heart is more into SPL if you consier the up to 6000 watts max rating on the 15's.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

new page :happysad:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 21 2005, 06:40 PM~4453912
> *Well i'll do my part on the DMX at least,
> 
> http://www.dynamixcaraudio.com/browseprodu...dio-DMX-12.HTML
> ...


but do you need to give it all it can handle for good ouput or will 2000wRMS be enough?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

if you look at the DMX in my avatar, im only giving it 100 watts to FOUR coils wired at once in series to make 4 ohms, so thats 25 watts per coil, and you see it almost jumping out the basket. Not to shabby.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 21 2005, 09:57 PM~4455523
> *if you look at the DMX in my avatar, im only giving it 100 watts to FOUR coils wired at once in series to make 4 ohms, so thats 25 watts per coil, and you see it almost jumping out the basket.   Not to shabby.
> *


hmmm, i bet 1000w - 1500w on a 12" ported will suffice if i was quick on the uptake

if i wire all coils in parellel i should end up with a 1ohm load i think (i'll draw it out later to verify)

so an orion 1200D will do... sub cost $300, i can find a 1200D for about $160, i'll just mount inverted (i dont like the dustcap AT ALL)

hrmmm, i wonder if my mom would like a system in her suv as well ???

nah, might need to find a homeboy ready to explore lands outside of bestbuy and circuitcity


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

i use mtx 9500 12's and run a mtx 1501d amp to them, that would probably be perfect for yours, or the 942 model also might work right!


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Still want the price on those treo subs?? :dunno:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT BALL_@Dec 24 2005, 03:46 PM~4474508
> *i use mtx 9500 12's and run a mtx 1501d amp to them, that would probably be perfect for yours, or the 942 model also might work right!
> *



ok, here is my smackdown on MTX 9500's *** AGAIN *** Eightball, sorry homie, but this is what might happen to your subs when you burp it with some real power. :0 











Everytime someone posts suggesting a MTX subwoofer product, im going to post this pic :biggrin:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 25 2005, 04:11 AM~4478359
> *ok, here is my smackdown on MTX 9500's  *** AGAIN ***  Eightball, sorry homie, but this is what might happen to your subs when you burp it with some real power.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, i'll add that to my xxx pic


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Dec 20 2005, 07:32 PM~4446491
> *how much for 2 12" re "se" subss???? or when can i get them for a pretty good price
> *


group buy right now they are 150 shipped each
reg price is 167 + ship each




> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala+Dec 20 2005, 08:36 PM~4447076-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats not from the sub failing, thats from something being jabbed into the cone.... :twak:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 25 2005, 04:55 PM~4480882
> *group buy right now they are 150 shipped each
> reg price is 167 + ship each
> um there has to be something else going on, usual lead time on a recone is 1-2weeks tops...
> ...


how can you be so sure??


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 25 2005, 07:04 PM~4480916
> *how can you be so sure??
> *


I know where the vc is in those subs and Ive folded/creased/launched enough vc's to know what it looks like when it happens


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 25 2005, 05:07 PM~4480937
> *I know where the vc is in those subs and Ive folded/creased/launched enough vc's to know what it looks like when it happens
> *


I think I gotta new name for you :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 25 2005, 07:35 PM~4481089
> *I think I gotta new name for you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you are a sad sad canadian......


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 25 2005, 06:15 PM~4481260
> *you are a sad sad canadian......
> *


What makes you think that? :0


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

150 each shipped? so 300 for 2 12" re SE subwoofers, where can i get them at?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Dec 26 2005, 05:39 AM~4484136
> *150 each shipped? so 300 for 2 12" re SE subwoofers, where can i get them at?
> *



I think the group buy was over last week homie, that ship done sailed.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 26 2005, 03:00 PM~4485337
> *I think the group buy was over last week homie, that ship done sailed.
> *


'dammit, i was just getting ready to buy today!!


oh well, there cheap with out the groupbuy, (2)RE RE 10's...

i started on both enclosures today, tryna map out a 40" long port for the both of them...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Dec 26 2005, 12:12 PM~4485419
> *'dammit, i was just getting ready to buy today!!
> oh well, there cheap with out the groupbuy, (2)RE RE 10's...
> 
> ...


10's?? ehh, thats alright, you go could 2 inchs bigger wouldnt hurt! :biggrin:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 26 2005, 03:34 PM~4485553
> *10's?? ehh, thats alright, you go could 2 inchs bigger wouldnt hurt! :biggrin:
> *


 wanted to but i dont have the volume...

the 12's rec. enclosure is 1.5 cuft airspace tuned to 32hz

when you add in port and driver displacement for the 2 12's tuned to 32hz in independent enclosures, im looking at about 4cubic feet... i dont have 4 cubic feet to work with behind the seats in my truck...

the 10's rec. enclosure is 1.00cuft tuned to 32 hz

when you add in port and driver displacement for the 10's also in indepedent enclosures tuned to 32hZ, im lookcing at 2.9cuft, i have 2.9cuft to fuck with :biggrin:

any how, the 10's should be louder then my cvr 12"... more cone area + more power + good build quality/materials = more output...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

I had no idea you even had room to work with back there, you shoulda gotta ext.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 26 2005, 10:11 PM~4487910
> *I had no idea you even had room to work with back there, you shoulda gotta ext.
> *


i know, im still kicking myself in the ass about it, but i was 16 going on 17 when i got the truck in '01, it was all i can afford you know, everything is manuel in it as well, no power windows or power doors, but shit, at 16, that shit was gangsta to pull up next to your old skool bus and grin, then drive off


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Dec 26 2005, 07:15 PM~4487938
> *i know, im still kicking myself in the ass about it, but i was 16 going on 17 when i got the truck in '01, it was all i can afford you know, everything is manuel in it as well, no power windows or power doors, but shit, at 16, that shit was gangsta to pull up next to your old skool bus and grin, then drive off
> *


I know what you mean :biggrin: everyone at my school got honda civics, shitty ass wal-mart subs, sony assplode and what not :uh: Thats why I wanna pull up with a system that will rattle there windows :biggrin: you know, get em lookin and shit :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

damn so that dela is over then ehh? well i know sum of you guys know where i can get the RE SE 12" SUBS AT..2 12"s would be reall niceee!!..if anyone knows where i can get them att..please let me knowww..thanx peps


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 26 2005, 08:17 PM~4487964
> *I know what you mean :biggrin: everyone at my school got honda civics, shitty ass wal-mart subs, sony assplode and what not :uh: Thats why I wanna pull up with a system that will rattle there windows :biggrin: you know, get em lookin and shit  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



when I was doing that, it was with a 82 cavalier and Gem Sound 12" kicker knock offs run off of a Condord amp back in 87. I also was pimp at the time cause I had Alpine 6 1/2"s that were in my doors. and the only place you could look up subwoofers was in JC Whitney and Crutchfield when it had only 20 pages.

:biggrin:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 27 2005, 04:47 AM~4490210
> *when I was doing that, it was with a 82 cavalier and Gem Sound 12" kicker knock offs run off of a Condord amp back in 87.  I also was pimp at the time cause I had Alpine 6 1/2"s that were in my doors. and the only place you could look up subwoofers was in JC Whitney and Crutchfield when it had only 20 pages.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


oh man :biggrin: ya, I just basicly wanna be the king of attetion, and I know I will be


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

ok so i got these 2 12 7500 mtx subs..since no one else can help wit the RE subs pricing but..u guys think that hifonics brutus amp will damn well push those subss??..and if so how would the wiring be?..by the way the amp specs are on the first page i believe so take a look at it thanx


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Jan 2 2006, 02:44 AM~4531055
> *hifonics brutus amp *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 19 2005, 11:36 AM~4436864
> *Since you've already got the subs, i'm not gonna start telling you where you went wrong...
> 
> so, i'll just post some amps I think is good, what is your budget btw?
> ...



change of heart or wat lowimpala??


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

i wouldnt get it, im open to trying new things but my friend had a brutus and its died on him, i check the setup to make sure it wasnt HIS fault it died (I.E. too high or low of a ohm load, electrical system not strong enough for amplifier, gain set on max. ...) everything was cool, it was the amp itself...

that was enough for me to stay away from hifonics all together, their amps are too pricey just to "stop" working after a couple months


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Jan 2 2006, 04:16 PM~4535344
> *change of heart or wat lowimpala??
> *


Not really, depending on what your budget is, i'd go with the brutus :dunno:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 2 2006, 11:50 PM~4536932
> *Not really, depending on what your budget is, i'd go with the brutus :dunno:
> *


your weird... doesnt go for a refurb of a top amplifier that's been made like new by the factory that crafted the amplifier in the first place, but goes for an amp that atleast 5 ppl on this forum alone has had trouble with brand new... :uh:


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 3 2006, 12:52 AM~4537414
> *your weird... doesnt go for a refurb of a top amplifier that's been made like new by the factory that crafted the amplifier in the first place, but goes for an amp that atleast 5 ppl on this forum alone has had trouble with brand new...  :uh:
> *



Well thats because he does not have a problem making recomendations to equipment that he has never ran.....


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Jan 2 2006, 10:08 PM~4537492
> *Well thats because he does not have a problem making recomendations to equipment that he has never ran.....
> *


I've heard it to 2 rockford fosgate punchs, how would you know?


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 2 2006, 09:52 PM~4537414
> *your weird... doesnt go for a refurb of a top amplifier that's been made like new by the factory that crafted the amplifier in the first place, but goes for an amp that atleast 5 ppl on this forum alone has had trouble with brand new...  :uh:
> *


If he wants to go with the brutus, then thats his choice, I would :dunno: because I wouldnt run them like a monster, and wonder why they blew up


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 3 2006, 01:30 PM~4539335
> *If he wants to go with the brutus, then thats his choice, I would :dunno: because I wouldnt run them like a monster, and wonder why they blew up
> *


You don't have to "run them like a monster" for them to blow up...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 3 2006, 10:44 AM~4539407
> *You don't have to "run them like a monster" for them to blow up...
> *


ok, thanks for your opinion


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 3 2006, 02:48 PM~4539779
> *ok, thanks for your opinion
> *


That's not my opinion, thats fact sir...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 3 2006, 05:21 PM~4542225
> *That's not my opinion, thats fact sir...
> *


show me a pic, or a vid, and then I will compeletly change my mind, don't stay up to late searching now! :cheesy:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 3 2006, 08:24 PM~4542258
> *show me a pic, or a vid, and then I will compeletly change my mind, don't stay up to late searching now! :cheesy:
> *


A pic or vid of an amp failing? Are you retarded? :uh:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 3 2006, 05:28 PM~4542294
> *A pic or vid of an amp failing? Are you retarded?  :uh:
> *


you wanted me to belive you so much, post some proof! :uh:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 3 2006, 08:29 PM~4542306
> *you wanted me to belive you so much, post some proof! :uh:
> *


STFU N00B! :cheesy:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 3 2006, 05:30 PM~4542320
> *STFU N00B!  :cheesy:
> *


no proof, you probly havnt even seen before have you? :0


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 3 2006, 08:32 PM~4542343
> *no proof, you probly havnt even seen before have you? :0
> *


I've owned one, installed two, all three failed within 4 months time...

When I say they suck, I say they suck because I KNOW they suck...

I have over 15 years of mobile audio installation experience, until you can say the same, don't come here trying to call me out on what amps I have "seen" before...


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 3 2006, 08:21 PM~4542225
> *That's not my opinion, thats fact sir...
> *


yeh, i wouldnt recommend that amp manufacturer to anyone, they have a bad track record... its nothing like that green light going to red "protection" for no reason, or just not comming on all together and you did everything by the book...


BTW, did i say how much of a love i have for ORION amps??

i love 'em, just wish more ppl could afford them... i almsot slapped one of my co workers though, i ws driving my girl's car that i did the install in, and popped trunk, and he said "i didnt know audiobahn came out with a new style amp"... i coulda lost it on him, but ORIONs are stylish, solid and worth the capslock everytime i mention ORION lol


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

You guys see what kinda amps this guy is running??

http://www.realmofexcursion.com/videos/Kicker/l715.1.wmv

about 40 seconds into the video


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 4 2006, 01:12 PM~4546385
> *You guys see what kinda amps this guy is running??
> 
> http://www.realmofexcursion.com/videos/Kicker/l715.1.wmv
> ...


Wanna know why he's running them?

They are CHEAP, that's why...

They are cheap power, until they fail...

He could have spent more money on something reliable, but he went the budget route...

There nothing wrong with taking the cheap road, if you know where that road leads to...

If you understand that, you know what to expect...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 4 2006, 10:18 AM~4546401
> *Wanna know why he's running them?
> 
> They are CHEAP, that's why...
> ...


300 bucks aint really my idea of cheap :uh:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 4 2006, 01:19 PM~4546408
> *300 bucks aint really my idea of cheap :uh:
> *


Says the boy with no job living at home with his parents...


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 4 2006, 01:21 PM~4546418
> *Says the boy with no job living at home with his parents...
> *


:roflmao: 
1low,
you have 7000+ posts since may 2005. you get lonely at home all day while everyone else is at work??


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awash242_@Jan 4 2006, 01:25 PM~4546431
> *:roflmao:
> 1low,
> you have 7000+ posts since may 2005. you get lonely at home all day while everyone else is at work??
> *


Sad isn't it...


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

damn.... tough crowd.


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

dang very tough crowd..i was jus tryin to find out where i can get me 2 12" RE "SE" subs :thumbsup: cuz supposly the mtx 7500 werent good enough...remember im not tryin to compete in competition or anhything u know jus for a daily driver but ofcourse i still wants sumthin that hass good deep bass and so i seen the RE "se" subs and loved themm so anyone got any ideas? and for the amp..i dont know if its good or not but from wat im hearin its had problems and why buy an amp and get problems wit it right? well i dont know so if anyone has anny suggestions plz help out..thanx peeps


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

www.reaudio.com


----------

